# Ketchup Lube



## Mats Valk (Jul 19, 2009)

Filmed by Jacco, trying a new lube at Jacco's.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jul 19, 2009)

haha, It made me laugh, but that is disgusting. I hate ketchup.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jul 19, 2009)

Is it good?


----------



## Mats Valk (Jul 19, 2009)

It's quite good, 
when you don't use too much of it!


----------



## Waffle's Minion (Jul 19, 2009)

Thats actually pretty cool, but so nasty! Man, how did you figure this thing out?


----------



## Jacco (Jul 19, 2009)

Oh by the way, it's got a nice smell


----------



## esquimalt1 (Jul 19, 2009)

LOL!! That's so messy. xD


----------

